# What is "the secret" to printing your own plastisol heat transfers?



## scottypump (Dec 13, 2015)

I've only sent away for heat transfers from a company who sells them. These transfers printed on both dark and light colored garments and came with instructions.

My question is how could I create a high quality plastisol heat transfer like the ones many people ship away for?


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

easy we do them all the time, use the right mesh count for the design, the right ink, the right emulsion thickness and then barely cure them.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. Theres no real "secret" as the equiptment is out there. 

The basic equiptment if I was to start today from scratch would be a cameo press (I prefer cameo 18' as they will run 12 x 14 sheets easily and quickly) a good conveyor (I'd get an 8ft 24 in belt dual heat temperature and speed controlled BBC industries Black body conveyor 
and find a producer of a reliable transfer ink that has high opacity output and is reliable in its consistency,flow rate, etc... you do not cure the design at all.... it just needs to be gelled to where it doesn't smear (around 260). and of course a good consistent release paper


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO (Mar 22, 2014)

Kenneth59 said:


> easy we do them all the time, use the right mesh count for the design, the right ink, the right emulsion thickness and then barely cure them.


 Can you PM me your email address along with a pricelist?


----------



## Rhondalea (Jul 29, 2008)

Kenneth59 said:


> easy we do them all the time, use the right mesh count for the design, the right ink, the right emulsion thickness and then barely cure them.


Do you sell custom transfers? If so, could you send me a price list, please? Thanks! [email protected]


----------

